# Drum Roll Please!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dean and Jodi Madison ( JNK36JNK) became full timers Monday of this week.







Their 1st destination was close to my house so they came to visit!







Great seeing you guys! Have fun on your adventures and we will see you at Champoeg for the Fall Rally!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats Dean and Jodi!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy!







See you at Champoeg in October...


----------

